# Four Seasons Anti Parasitic- Natural Wormer



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi peeps - wondering if anyone uses this natural wormer, if so is it any good?

Or does anyone use other 'natural' wormers?

cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I think thats the name of the wormer I use on mine and I dont have any complaints about it, most of mine seem to like the taste of it too so they take it even easier! lol


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Fuzzball said:


> I think thats the name of the wormer I use on mine and I dont have any complaints about it, most of mine seem to like the taste of it too so they take it even easier! lol


I think it is a pink liquid which you give on 2 consecutive days each month, although there is an updated version that only requires it to be given just 1 day a month from what i have seen on the website 

Also wondering from the people that use it, have your dogs, cats etc still got worms with it, if so does it get shut of them pronto


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

The breeder I had my German Shepherd off uses four season natural wormer and she hasn't had any problems with it


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Yes its a pink liquid and I give it 2 days a month so must be the same month.

My dogs have never had worms (from what I can see) with it so dont know how quick it is to get rid of the worms.

I use it because I have an epileptic dog and somebody with a dog with the same condition recommended it.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool - will get some and give it a try


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I use panacur vets recommend it and I have never had worms in any of my dogs


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> I use panacur vets recommend it and I have never had worms in any of my dogs


Vets recommend you vaccinate also, but i guess thats a different debate :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

As with any 'natural' remedies. People swear by them but never actually have a worm count done by the vet so can't prove anything. Your dog will have worms and you won't necessarily see any in the stools unless it is a massive burden. I don't understand why people insist on using these ineffective so called 'natural' things. Why not just get a proper safe wormer and be sure that your dog is worm free?
I've stood talking to people who tell me they use lavender oil, or vinegar os some other snake oil as a flea treatment on their pet and how it works and the whole while their pet is scratching itself silly and they have a nice crop of flea bites up their legs.
Personally I like my animals to be parasite free so I use proper wormers and flea treatments. The only side effect I have ever noticed is that my animals are worm and flea free.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> As with any 'natural' remedies. People swear by them but never actually have a worm count done by the vet so can't prove anything. Your dog will have worms and you won't necessarily see any in the stools unless it is a massive burden. I don't understand why people insist on using these ineffective so called 'natural' things. Why not just get a proper safe wormer and be sure that your dog is worm free?
> I've stood talking to people who tell me they use lavender oil, or vinegar os some other snake oil as a flea treatment on their pet and how it works and the whole while their pet is scratching itself silly and they have a nice crop of flea bites up their legs.
> Personally I like my animals to be parasite free so I use proper wormers and flea treatments. The only side effect I have ever noticed is that my animals are worm and flea free.


We use a 'natural' flea treatment and dont have any issues, or rather the cats n dogs dont, but if you can recommend a good and 'safe' wormer then I'm all ears, as with many things nowadays they put all sorts of chemicals into things, sure they will erradicate the problem, ie. worms, but for me the issue is that we dont know what damage or problem it is creating for the dog(s)...........hence me preferring to use natural where possible


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

labmad said:


> We use a 'natural' flea treatment and dont have any issues, or rather the cats n dogs dont, but if you can recommend a good and 'safe' wormer then I'm all ears, as with many things nowadays they put all sorts of chemicals into things, sure they will erradicate the problem, ie. worms, but for me the issue is that we dont know what damage or problem it is creating for the dog(s)...........hence me preferring to use natural where possible



You cannot avoid chemicals inmodern life. It's in the food we eat, the things we wash ourselves and our clothes with, in the air, if we medicate ourselves and our pets and vaccinate etc. So I have never understood why people get obsessed by using 'natural' anitiparasitics. Now if you have children and they get worms as most kids do at some point in their life. Am I right to assume that you'll go to the doctor or chemist to buy a chemical to clear them up? And if they get headlice, likewise?
For all the years I have kept cats and dogs I haven't used one single product as new products get brought out. All my animals (apart from my beloved Kip) have lived long and healthy lives and I worm every 4-6 months. I currently use drontal on both cats and dogs as it clears up tapeworm too which needs to be considered if you feed BARF. For flea treatment I currently use frontline spray because it's cost effective with so many animals and it works. Of course the fact that I have no carpets in the house helps to keep fleas down and this year there was only one incidence of them and only on 3 dogs but of course they all got treated immediately and it nipped the problem in the bud.
On all 18 dogs, including puppies, and on all 12 cats and previous litters of kittens, frontline flea spray (not the spot on) has proved safe and very efficient and likewise the drontal. It's about priorities and it is more important to me that my pets are kept parasite free than it is worrying about the possible effect of chemicals but then I've never really understood the obsession with 'organic' because the people who bang on about it will be the first to take medicine for ill health, get their kids vaccinated, wash their clothes in chemicals, wash their hair in shampoo (have you read the label on a shampoo bottle recently?). When someone comes to tellme that they are going to live on a desert island without medicine, never wash themselves or their clothes, never clean their home in order to avoid chemicals, that's the person I will have the utmost respect for. Of course I'll think them fools but I will respect their beliefs. Modern chemicals are generally safe apart from the odd adverse reaction but you can get adverse reactions to natural things too like I have a reaction to strawberries as I'm allergic to them.
Why not do a trial of the so called 'natural' wormer. Get a worm count done at the vet, use the natural wormer then get another worm count done. Or just use drontal and know that for around £2.50 per dose, your pet is worm free and healthy 

As you can probably tell, I have no patience at all for this odd 'organic' and 'natural' fad. Natural doesn't mean good or safe and I have the skill, using all natural things, to kill a grown man within 15 minutes since I have an interest in herbs and herbal remedies and I grow and make several of my own things. However, even with my knowledge of herbs, I know that there is nothiing as effective in eradicating worms and fleas safely. The old herbal method was to use wormwood which has a nasty side effect of killing animals or stripping the lining from their guts.Or forcing them to eat tobacco. Sure it kills the worms but also causes cancer but hey, it's 'natural'.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I have the skill, using all natural things, to kill a grown man within 15 minutes


Not to be messed with then!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rakpeterson said:


> Not to be messed with then!!


 Lol you should see what I have hanging from my rear view mirror :lol2:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You cannot avoid chemicals inmodern life. It's in the food we eat, the things we wash ourselves and our clothes with, in the air, if we medicate ourselves and our pets and vaccinate etc. So I have never understood why people get obsessed by using 'natural' anitiparasitics. Now if you have children and they get worms as most kids do at some point in their life. Am I right to assume that you'll go to the doctor or chemist to buy a chemical to clear them up? And if they get headlice, likewise?
> For all the years I have kept cats and dogs I haven't used one single product as new products get brought out. All my animals (apart from my beloved Kip) have lived long and healthy lives and I worm every 4-6 months. I currently use drontal on both cats and dogs as it clears up tapeworm too which needs to be considered if you feed BARF. For flea treatment I currently use frontline spray because it's cost effective with so many animals and it works. Of course the fact that I have no carpets in the house helps to keep fleas down and this year there was only one incidence of them and only on 3 dogs but of course they all got treated immediately and it nipped the problem in the bud.
> On all 18 dogs, including puppies, and on all 12 cats and previous litters of kittens, frontline flea spray (not the spot on) has proved safe and very efficient and likewise the drontal. It's about priorities and it is more important to me that my pets are kept parasite free than it is worrying about the possible effect of chemicals but then I've never really understood the obsession with 'organic' because the people who bang on about it will be the first to take medicine for ill health, get their kids vaccinated, wash their clothes in chemicals, wash their hair in shampoo (have you read the label on a shampoo bottle recently?). When someone comes to tellme that they are going to live on a desert island without medicine, never wash themselves or their clothes, never clean their home in order to avoid chemicals, that's the person I will have the utmost respect for. Of course I'll think them fools but I will respect their beliefs. Modern chemicals are generally safe apart from the odd adverse reaction but you can get adverse reactions to natural things too like I have a reaction to strawberries as I'm allergic to them.
> Why not do a trial of the so called 'natural' wormer. Get a worm count done at the vet, use the natural wormer then get another worm count done. Or just use drontal and know that for around £2.50 per dose, your pet is worm free and healthy
> ...


Yeah will sure give it a try - we use the flea away stuff, and never had any probs with fleas, as for the wormer, will use it and see how we go, but as for it being a fad for us it aint, as yes i agree whilst there are chemicals in every god damn thing thesedays both human and animal products, i think there are also alternatives, i aint harping on about it, but it theres a 'natural' remedy out there them i will look into it etc etc - many things have been used for hundreds of years, most of which modern day people dont know about, so i think it's always good to be on the look out and open minded, sure it's much harder in todays society to be like this as everywhere you look we are reminded about this drug, that vaccination, etc campaigns led by the goverment and likewse, but thats just me i guess 

What we need is our own jungle etc, as with people liek the amazonians, even the chinese with their herbal medicines etc they have used the many natural resousces for an age which many of our own medicince try and mimic in someway, but for some reason they have to put chemicals etc in there.......i guess it's all about money and profits.......sad really


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

If anyone is interested you can buy Drontal for alot cheaper than £2.50. I buy it for £1.65 a tablet.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

labmad said:


> Yeah will sure give it a try - we use the flea away stuff, and never had any probs with fleas, as for the wormer, will use it and see how we go, but as for it being a fad for us it aint, as yes i agree whilst there are chemicals in every god damn thing thesedays both human and animal products, i think there are also alternatives, i aint harping on about it, but it theres a 'natural' remedy out there them i will look into it etc etc - many things have been used for hundreds of years, most of which modern day people dont know about, so i think it's always good to be on the look out and open minded, sure it's much harder in todays society to be like this as everywhere you look we are reminded about this drug, that vaccination, etc campaigns led by the goverment and likewse, but thats just me i guess
> 
> What we need is our own jungle etc, as with people liek the amazonians, even the chinese with their herbal medicines etc they have used the many natural resousces for an age which many of our own medicince try and mimic in someway, but for some reason they have to put chemicals etc in there.......i guess it's all about money and profits.......sad really


 Too much faith is put into 'things which have been used for hundreds of years' like it was all wonderful way back then. People seem to forget that people died of things we now consider easy to fix like measles, infections from lack of antibiotics, childbirth. The average lifespan a couple of hundred years ago may have only been 50.
And I can assure you that in the amazon rainforest people die of all kinds of things too. I honestly find it very hard to understand why normally rational and intelligent people go on a quest for some magican natural remedies and seem not to remember that people died horrible deaths from easily treatable things, were infested with body lice, head lice and worms which caused immense problems and they died young compared with nowadays.Chinese medicine is largely a matter of belief and some chinese herbs have actually caused massive problems as they may be dangerous. They use things like ground up tiger bones, dried snails, rats and snake blood, which were the sort of witch doctor medicine practiced in this country 300 years ago.You would be just as well praying to god to get rid of the worms and fleas and frankly, I have a feeling this is one of the reasons so many peope want to believe in 'magic' cures and fairy tales. People have no faith any more. People don't go to church so they belive in so called mystical powers of quack remedies and think that a cure for everything can be found simply by looking backwards several hundred years.
As I mentioned, I have an interest in things herbal and I make and use herbal remedies. I aslo believe greatly that diet can help health. I eat onions daily for example and never get colds. If I have a lung infection I eat more onions, garlic and cabbage as they all help fight bacteria, loosen the mucous membranes and provide useful antioxidants. However if my lungs play silly beggars as they do occasionally, I'm the first to the doctors for my steroids. If I didn't I would not be able to function , my heart and lungs would be damaged from the strain of trying to breath and without modern medicines I would have died 30 years ago from asthma attacks. So it isn't that I am against natural remedies. They have their place and if I can use them instead of something chemical, like my St Johns wort for depression instead of prosac (I was on that for years) I will certainly use them if they work. But since I know a bit about natural remedies, I prefer to use safe modern effective antiparasitics on my animals. Being in rescue, I can tell you that I've seen some pretty awful cases of abuse because of misguided 'natural' treatments, including guinea pigs naked and bleeding from mange because the owner didn't want to use ivomec and have been trying to treat with lavender and tea trea oil which is frankly useless against the mange mite.
I buy a lot of things from a health food shop called Julian Graves. Mainly my dried pulses, nuts, fruit etc and herbs and ingredients. I am amazed at how many people buy the 'latest' fad. Some mysterious ingredient grown on the upper side of a himalayan mountain, tended only by monks and harvested by the light of a waning moon and which cure everything from warts, to piles and everything in between. Lately it is 'goji' berries. Sell for a fortune and bought by people who need some 'magic' in their humdrum lives, but absolute tosh and balderdash discovered by a marketing man with an eye on healthy profit.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Lucky for me then i aint one of those people looking for the latest fad, half of which i aint even heard of........

I guess i'm just open minded, sure will always look into alternative ways rather than artificial chemicals, thats just my way i guess, so each to their own, as everyone will always have their own opinion as to what works best for them and their animals........

For sure people died back in the day of all sorts of horrible things, like today, but i certainly do NOT trust the so called professionals today I'm afraid, it is horrendus what chemical shite is put into our own foods today and people have no idea about them, Aspartame, and Monosodium Glutomate just to name a couple, just look on the food and drinks label next time your at Asda etc......it's bloody EVERYWHERE.........

At the end of the day it's all about money and how much profits can be made, rather than the actual welfare fo people and animals, simple as that.....but hey thats just my opinion 



fenwoman said:


> Too much faith is put into 'things which have been used for hundreds of years' like it was all wonderful way back then. People seem to forget that people died of things we now consider easy to fix like measles, infections from lack of antibiotics, childbirth. The average lifespan a couple of hundred years ago may have only been 50.
> And I can assure you that in the amazon rainforest people die of all kinds of things too. I honestly find it very hard to understand why normally rational and intelligent people go on a quest for some magican natural remedies and seem not to remember that people died horrible deaths from easily treatable things, were infested with body lice, head lice and worms which caused immense problems and they died young compared with nowadays.Chinese medicine is largely a matter of belief and some chinese herbs have actually caused massive problems as they may be dangerous. They use things like ground up tiger bones, dried snails, rats and snake blood, which were the sort of witch doctor medicine practiced in this country 300 years ago.You would be just as well praying to god to get rid of the worms and fleas and frankly, I have a feeling this is one of the reasons so many peope want to believe in 'magic' cures and fairy tales. People have no faith any more. People don't go to church so they belive in so called mystical powers of quack remedies and think that a cure for everything can be found simply by looking backwards several hundred years.
> As I mentioned, I have an interest in things herbal and I make and use herbal remedies. I aslo believe greatly that diet can help health. I eat onions daily for example and never get colds. If I have a lung infection I eat more onions, garlic and cabbage as they all help fight bacteria, loosen the mucous membranes and provide useful antioxidants. However if my lungs play silly beggars as they do occasionally, I'm the first to the doctors for my steroids. If I didn't I would not be able to function , my heart and lungs would be damaged from the strain of trying to breath and without modern medicines I would have died 30 years ago from asthma attacks. So it isn't that I am against natural remedies. They have their place and if I can use them instead of something chemical, like my St Johns wort for depression instead of prosac (I was on that for years) I will certainly use them if they work. But since I know a bit about natural remedies, I prefer to use safe modern effective antiparasitics on my animals. Being in rescue, I can tell you that I've seen some pretty awful cases of abuse because of misguided 'natural' treatments, including guinea pigs naked and bleeding from mange because the owner didn't want to use ivomec and have been trying to treat with lavender and tea trea oil which is frankly useless against the mange mite.
> I buy a lot of things from a health food shop called Julian Graves. Mainly my dried pulses, nuts, fruit etc and herbs and ingredients. I am amazed at how many people buy the 'latest' fad. Some mysterious ingredient grown on the upper side of a himalayan mountain, tended only by monks and harvested by the light of a waning moon and which cure everything from warts, to piles and everything in between. Lately it is 'goji' berries. Sell for a fortune and bought by people who need some 'magic' in their humdrum lives, but absolute tosh and balderdash discovered by a marketing man with an eye on healthy profit.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

labmad said:


> Lucky for me then i aint one of those people looking for the latest fad, half of which i aint even heard of........
> 
> I guess i'm just open minded, sure will always look into alternative ways rather than artificial chemicals, thats just my way i guess, so each to their own, as everyone will always have their own opinion as to what works best for them and their animals........
> 
> ...


oh absolutely about profits. Additives are put into ready meal type foods I agree but I rarely have anyting like that as I cook from scratch. A lot of the medicines today are based still on old fashioned things like aspirin and digitalis to name but 2.As I said, I know herbal remedies work or at least some do with limited success but I don't fancy forcing any of my animals to swallow a plug of tobacco in order to ensure they are worm free when I know that a modern chemical wormer is effective and safe. Probably cheaper than tobacco too lol.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> oh absolutely about profits. Additives are put into ready meal type foods I agree but I rarely have anyting like that as I cook from scratch. A lot of the medicines today are based still on old fashioned things like aspirin and digitalis to name but 2.As I said, I know herbal remedies work or at least some do with limited success but I don't fancy forcing any of my animals to swallow a plug of tobacco in order to ensure they are worm free when I know that a modern chemical wormer is effective and safe. Probably cheaper than tobacco too lol.


Effective yes, but safe, i aint convinced........i guess it is like the MMR vaccines in kids, people are told this and that and people think it is safe, I guess thats no consolation for the poor kids that have reactions to it.......but thats another debate.......cos if we are realistic are the vaccines maufacturers really gonna come forward and say, 'hey yeah it could well be a vaccine reaction'......HELL NO........

For me modern medicine is a great thing.......BUT.....there is a LOT of pulling the wool over people eyes.......I guess it boils down to personal opinion and beliefs........and a debate like this will go on til the end of time.......speaking of time, I'm off for T :flrt:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

We all know about the vaccination debate but like said thats another topic!

If your interested Labmad I might have some 'spot-on' type 100% natural flea treatment coming soon if you would like to try a free sample?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Andy said:


> We all know about the vaccination debate but like said thats another topic!
> 
> If your interested Labmad I might have some 'spot-on' type 100% natural flea treatment coming soon if you would like to try a free sample?


That sounds like a plan my friend  - if you'd PM me to sort out any necessities  and a bit of info on it mate


----------

